# Red on a Red



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Got into a gang of bulls using sp 842s. Managed four on large live shrimp and broke off about four more in four hours. Good time and good test for small rods.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A Red on a trout.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Those 842's are some tough little blanks! Most of my rods are 842's cut down to 6'9". Built one for a buddy this summer and he has been putting it to the test! This ugly was 32.1 lbs. Get you some braid and stop breaking off fish. Work your drag right and take your time and it will land about any inshore fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think many manufacturers make P842's. Which do you prefer?
Also, you actually hand paint your fish rather than decal, right?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Rx6 batsman full 7' and Im still painting fish. Too cheap to buy decalsðŸ˜‰


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have built 2 rods on that Batson blank. Inexpensive and fished good. Both these were cut to 6'6".

Nice fish on your rod. The hand painted fish you do look really nice by the way.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish/pics, John! I'm betting ya'll didn't HORSE em in w/ the Batson SP842's. Looking back thru specs on some of the popping blanks, that one matches up purty close to the old AllStar Bast 843P (PRL on built rods), which was my favorite. That Batson has a tad less power than the old AllStar mentioned. I haven't tried Batson's newest models, but I'm guessing the IMMP7ML would be the new equivalent?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Goags said:


> Nice fish/pics, John! I'm betting ya'll didn't HORSE em in w/ the Batson SP842's. Looking back thru specs on some of the popping blanks, that one matches up purty close to the old AllStar Bast 843P (PRL on built rods), which was my favorite. That Batson has a tad less power than the old AllStar mentioned. I haven't tried Batson's newest models, but I'm guessing the IMMP7ML would be the new equivalent?


 Sounds like a person in the know about horsing bulls in. I used 8LB braid with a 20lb fluorocarbon leader. If things get rough I want the leader to break before my trout reels or rods. Ive built about a dozen of these blanks for people and had only one break. It broke following a trip surf fishing and of all things a bull red was caught and landed. If it went thru a bullfight I gave credit to a drop, nick or possible door for the break. I built an 843 but was a bit too aggresive, but thats what the user wanted. Ive since liked the 842 that I've built up a reserve of bait casters and spinners for an all around inshore rod when someone wants one yesterday. I believe its the diameter that attracts me to it not to mention how it handles fish. The small diameters down fall is its terrible to paint on. Straighten me out Jerry but didn't those all stars weigh a bit more and had thicker walls.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I might as well post a red picture using good ole Harringtons from last week. Feel free to post red pictures and mention the rod you used


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Straighten me out Jerry but didn't those all stars weigh a bit more and had thicker walls.


John, I still have a couple of the old AllStar popping blanks. The BAST 843P has a 4.5 tip, .430 butt, and weighs 1.59oz. The Batson SP842 has a 4.5 tip, .390 butt, and weighs 1.65oz. My point was, 842 popping blanks vary from manuf to manuf, as Donald asked. Here's one of my bud's reds from ~10 yrs ago w/ an AllStar I built him(pre-micro guides)...yep, on a top-water. Again, nice fish, pics, and rods!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bone Spook at that, what I'm talking about there. I also see what you're talking about the rods now. Can you imagine every model blank and other rod parts being the same one to the other. Like limiting out every fishing trip, maybe not that awesome.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was under the impression that the original all-star rods were Batson blanks. Do you long term builders know if this is correct


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> I was under the impression that the original all-star rods were Batson blanks. Do you long term builders know if this is correct


Don't think so...see post #38 here
http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418751&page=4


----------



## 187motorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

Some hog redfish being caught on these blanks.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. I want to read through it some just been to busy.


----------

